# beim Militär



## duden

Hallo,
klingt es gut, wenn ich sage

"_Als ich beim Militär war_, hat mich meine Freundin verlassen."

Ist es besser zu sagen "als ich beim Militär diente" oder ist es egal?

Gibt es eine "umgangssprachlichere" Art von dieser Phrase?

Danke


----------



## ErOtto

"umgangssprachlich" für Militär ist Bund.

Gruss
ErOtto


----------



## spielenschach

Man durfte wählen, wenn man beim *Militär diente*... Kommentar zu: Formeller Protest bei den Vereinten Nationen gegen "300". Trennlinie. 3. Von: Der scrull *...*
Ich brauche dringend infos zum *Militär* im Kaiserreich, speziell welche Auswirklungen es gehabt hatte, wenn man nicht mal im *Militär war*. *...*


----------



## veritàNONesiste

In Österreich wird anstatt "Militär" eher "Bundesheer" verwendet. Als alternative Variante fällt mir nur "Heer" ein. Obwohl, ich muss sagen, in Ö. wird meist das ganze Wort verwendet, auch im umgangssprachlichen Gebrauch. Sehr selten hört man auch "Bund" z.B. Ich bin beim Bund.


----------



## ErOtto

veritàNONesiste said:


> Sehr selten hört man auch "Bund" z.B. Ich bin beim Bund.


 
Anders als in Deutschland. Dort ist es üblich "ich muss zum Bund" zu sagen, wenn man den Einberufungsbefehl erhält.  

Gruss
ErOtto


----------



## Whodunit

Andere Wörter für das Militär: _Bundeswehr_, _Wehrdienst_, _Armee_


----------



## Henryk

Whodunit said:


> Andere Wörter für das Militär: _Bundeswehr_, _Wehrdienst_, _Armee_


Ich habe neun Monate lang Wehrdienst geleistet, ohne jemals zu einer Armee gehört zu haben. Der Begriff trifft's nicht ganz.


----------



## beclija

Da stimme ich Dir zu - "Armee" bezeichnet eher ein Berufsheer, oder ein Heer im Kriegseinsatz, nicht einfach irgendein Heer.

"Wehrdienst" bezeichnet spezifisch den Zwangsdienst des Rekruten.

"Bund" als umgangssprachliche Kurzform ist für das österreichische Bundesheer unüblich, und dass es in der Schweiz gebräuchlich ist würde ich auch nicht behaupten wollen. Wenn schon kurz, dann heißt es bei und "Heer".

Also, um auf die Frage einzugehen:
_Während _(meiner Meinung nach besser als "als")_/als ich beim Militär/Heer/Bund war,..._
oder:
_Während/als ich im Wehrdienst/Präsenzdienst_(amtliche österr. Bezeichnung)_ war,..._
oder (formeller):
_Während/als ich meinen/den Wehrdienst/Präsenzdienst leistete,..._


----------



## Henryk

beclija said:


> Da stimme ich Dir zu - "Armee" bezeichnet eher ein Berufsheer, oder ein Heer im Kriegseinsatz, nicht einfach irgendein Heer.
> 
> "Wehrdienst" bezeichnet spezifisch den Zwangsdienst des Rekruten.


Das meinte ich nicht. Der Wehrdienst schließt auch den Zivildienst mit ein, daher hat der Begriff in der Reihe nichts zu suchen. Wehrdienst ist nur der Begriff der Ausübung der Wehrpflicht.

Armee und Bundeswehr sind Kollektive für die Streitkräfte Deutschlands.


----------



## beclija

Meines Wissens ist der Zivildienst nach den ofiziellen Definitionen (zumindest in Ö) ein Wehr_ersatz_dienst und damit per definitionem _kein _Wehrdienst. 

Und ich bleibe dabei: Es klingt für mich irgendwie unpassend, das österreichische Bundesheer als "Armee" zu bezeichnen.


----------



## gaer

ErOtto said:


> Anders als in Deutschland. Dort ist es üblich "ich muss zum Bund" zu sagen, wenn man den Einberufungsbefehl erhält.
> 
> Gruss
> ErOtto


Also:

Ich bin beim Bund, ich bin beim Bund 
ich bin ja so ein armer Hund 

Udo Lindenberg

That was in 1983, so it may be outdated. 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

beclija said:


> Meines Wissens ist der Zivildienst nach den ofiziellen Definitionen (zumindest in Ö) ein Wehr_ersatz_dienst und damit per definitionem _kein _Wehrdienst.


Ich sehe die Lage in Deutschland genauso.  Man kann den Wehrdienst verweigern und muß dann als Wehrersatzdienst den Zivildienst leisten. Zivildienst ist also kein Wehrdienst.



> Und ich bleibe dabei: Es klingt für mich irgendwie unpassend, das österreichische Bundesheer als "Armee" zu bezeichnen.


Auch in Deutschland ist die Bundeswehr nicht gleichzusetzen mit Armee. Der Begriff Armee ist wesentlich enger definiert, grundsätzlich umfaßt eine Armee nur genau definierte Teile der gesamten Bundeswehr und häufig meint der Begriff Armee auch nur bestimmten Heereseinheiten ("5. Armee").

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Umgangssprachlichere Version: In der DDR sagte man "bei der Fahne". Ob der Begriff jetzt noch irgendwo verwendet wird, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Sepia

ErOtto said:


> "umgangssprachlich" für Militär ist Bund.
> 
> Gruss
> ErOtto




Schön. Und was wenn er nicht beim "Bund" war? Sondern bei der NVA oder irgend einer anderen Armee ...

Da betrachten ein Paar "Bund"-esbürger die Welt vielleicht ein Wenig zu eng.


----------



## Kajjo

Sepia said:


> Schön. Und was wenn er nicht beim "Bund" war? Sondern bei der NVA oder irgend einer anderen Armee ... Da betrachten ein Paar "Bund"-esbürger die Welt vielleicht ein Wenig zu eng.


Das glaube ich kaum. Jemand, der bei der NVA war, wird heutzutage -- wenn überhaupt -- sicherlich sagen, daß er bei der NVA war, oder? Jemand, der bei den Streitkräften eines anderen Landes gedient hat, wird dies sicherlich explizit ausdrücken und keine hier unbekannten Abkürzungen verwenden.

Die umgangssprachliche Variante "Bund" bezieht sich eindeutig auf die Bundeswehr der Bundesrepublik Deutschland. Insofern war die Information von ErOtto doch völlig korrekt. Hutschi hat ja gerade erwähnt, daß in der DDR statt des bundesdeutschen "Bund" häufig deutschdemokratisch "Fahne" gesagt wurde. Das erscheint mir ein passendes Äquivalent zu sein, auch wenn ich es selbst natürlich nicht beurteilen kann.

Kajjo


----------



## Sepia

Die, die ich über die Jahre getroffen habe, haben kein Problem damit. Warum auch? Die waren ja in der Regel auch nicht dort, weil die es so wollten. Haben aber genau wie alle Andere etwas zu berichten - Trivielles, Absurdes und manchmal Witziges.

Nach meinem Eindruck haben alle auch einen gemeinsamen Feind gehabt - sei es Mitglieder der NVA, CA, oder irgendwelche der westlichen Streitkräfte: Die Schreibtischgeneräle, die Bürokraten - und die NVA-Angehörigen zusätzlich auch die STASI.


----------



## Jana337

Gibt es etwas Umgangssprachliches, was "beim Militär" bedeutet und an die grüne/khaki Farbe der Uniformen anspielt?


----------



## Sepia

I don't know of any - and remember, for decades the colour of the Bundeswehr-Uniforms was not even green nor khaki. It was grey. Here I also mean the combat fatigues.


----------



## beclija

Kajjo said:


> Jemand, der bei den Streitkräften eines anderen Landes gedient hat, wird dies sicherlich explizit ausdrücken und keine hier unbekannten Abkürzungen verwenden.


Der Fragesteller ist laut Profilinformation Tscheche, der unmarkierte Fall ist also, dass er bei den tschechischen Streitkräften war. Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass er über sich selbst berichten möchte, ist sehr wahrscheinlich dass eben nicht die deutsche Bundeswehr gemeint ist. Wenn der Gesprächspartner seine Herkunft kennt, warum sollte er dazusagen, bei welchem Militär er war? 


Kajjo said:


> Insofern war die Information von ErOtto doch völlig korrekt.


Summa summarum: In diesem Falle eben nicht. Die Angabe von "Bund" als umgangssprachliches Äquivalent für "Militär", ohne die Ergänzung, dass dies auf die deutsche Bundeswehr beschränkt ist, ist eine Fehlinformation - mindestens sosehr wie ein nicht gekennzeichneter regionaler Ausdruck, was es gewissermaßen auch ist.


----------



## beclija

Jana337 said:


> Gibt es etwas Umgangssprachliches, was "beim Militär" bedeutet und an die grüne/khaki Farbe der Uniformen anspielt?


Nicht dass ich wüsste.


----------



## Sepia

beclija said:


> ... Die Angabe von "Bund" als umgangssprachliches Äquivalent für "Militär", ohne die Ergänzung, dass dies auf die deutsche Bundeswehr beschränkt ist, ist eine Fehlinformation - mindestens sosehr wie ein nicht gekennzeichneter regionaler Ausdruck, was es gewissermaßen auch ist.



Da "Bund" nicht gerade ein Normbegriff ist, lasse ich das nicht ganz gelten. Das mögen einige vielleicht so verstehen, andere so. Ich würde nie bestätigen "beim Bund" gewesen zu sein. Ich habe auch nur in den wenigsten Fällen erlebt, dass jemand, der in der Tat bei der NVA gedient hat, dies bestätigt hat. Komischerweise aber Ausländer - denen wohl der Ursprung des Ausdruckes nicht offensichtlich war.


----------



## beclija

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, worauf Du hinauswillst. Alles was ich behaupte ist, dass es irreführend ist, einem Tschechen, der fragt, wie er den Eingangssatz umgangssprachlicher sagen könnte, den Begriff "Bund" zu empfehlen, da dieser nicht für jedes Heer sondern eben spezifisch für die (west-)deutsche Bundeswehr gilt. Wenn ich Dich nicht falsch verstehe, ist das genau das was Du sagst. Wo liegt also das Problem?


----------



## Sepia

Kein grund irritiert zu sein - zumindest nich so ...

War ein Fehler, dass ich nur deinen Text als Zitat drin habe - bezog sich genau so sehr auf ein Paar Sachen weiter oben.


----------



## ErOtto

Berichtigung:

In NRW, vor 20 Jahren, wurde für Militär umgangssprachlich Bund gesagt.  

Ergänzung:

Mag ein, dass es nicht mehr aktuell ist (obwohl ich es noch kürzlich von einem 18jährigem gehört habe), dass es nicht "Einheitsdeutsch" ist,
dass... aber zumindest ist es umgangssprachlich und (ich glaube) jeder
wird verstehen, dass derjenige der "ich war beim Bund" sagt damit zum Ausdruck bringt dass er "beim Militär" war.  

Gruss
ErOtto


----------



## gaer

I find out it extremely ironic that regional words used for "Militär" might be a problem, when the problem for me was "NVA" (Nationale Volksarmee). 

Gaer


----------



## beclija

It is not about being regional, it is about being used for a specific army - that of Germany, or that of Western Germany when there used to be two German states. In fact, I wouldn't say it is regional - I might use it, though maybe in a quotation-like manner, when relating the army experiences of a friend from Germany. 

It simply doesn't make sense to suggest it to a Czech who asks what to use when talking about himself.


----------



## ErOtto

beclija said:


> It simply doesn't make sense to suggest it to a Czech who asks what to use when talking about himself.


 
Hallo beclija,

ohne überheblich klingen zu wollen und ohne das es persönlich aufgenommen wird (weder von Dir noch von den anderen):
wenn mein Vorschlag kein Sinn macht, wie wäre es denn wenn Ihr mal ein sinnvollen Vorschlag macht? Ich habe bis jetzt keinen gesehen den man als "umgangssprachlich" bezeichnen könnte.

LG
ErOtto


----------



## ErOtto

gaer said:


> I find out it extremely ironic that regional words used for "Militär" might be a problem...
> Gaer


 
Ich denke nicht, dass das Wort "Bund" Regional ist... denn *jeder* hier hat es verstanden. Ebenso wie es *jeder* in Deutschland versteht. Ebenso wie es *jeder* aus dem deutschsprachigem Raum versteht... selbst wenn er kein Deutscher ist.

Etwas anderes ist es, ob *jeder* es benutzt... aber verstanden wird es.

Und... man verknüpft es mit "Militär".

deshalb verstehe ich nicht warum dieser Vorschlag sooo wenig Sinn macht, nur weil er nicht "Einheitsdeutsch-politisch-korrekt" ist.  

LG
ErOtto


----------



## beclija

Lies bitte, was ich geschrieben habe: Der Vorschlag macht mMn deshalb keinen Sinn, weil er die _Deutsche Bundeswehr_ bezeichnet und nicht irgendeine Armee der Welt, der Fragesteller aber Tscheche ist und sehr wahrscheinlich eben nicht beim "Bund" war sondern bei dessen tschechischem Pendant. Wenn er "Bund" sagen würde, wäre das falsch, weil damit eine andere Armee bezeichnet wird als die, in der er diente - egal ob regional oder nicht, umgangssprachlich oder nicht, und mit politisch korrekt hat es schon gar nichts zu tun. Natürlich verstehe ich, wie vermutlich fast alle Österreicher, den Ausdruck "Bund" für den Militärdienst in Deutschland - selbst wenn wir ihn nicht kennen, können wir ihn aus dem Kontext erschließen.

Besser als einen Vorschlag zu machen, der etwas anderes bezeichnet als gemeint ist, ist immer noch, zu sagen, dass es eben keinen allgemeingültigen umgangssprachlichen Begriff gibt - so scheint es nämlich zu sein.

Um es überspitzt auszudrücken: Wenn jemand fragte: "What do you say in German for 'capital city'?" - würdest Du antworten "Berlin"??


----------



## ErOtto

beclija said:


> Wenn er "Bund" sagen würde, wäre das falsch, weil damit eine andere Armee bezeichnet wird als die, in der er diente...


 
Was Bitteschön hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Es geht doch hier nicht um eine Armeebezeichnung sondern um Verständnis.

Der Fragesteller wollte wissen ob sein Satz richtig war, nichts anderes.
Danach fragt er ob es auch ein umgangssprachlichen Begriff gibt um einem deutschsprachler zu sagen das, während er gedient hat (egal wo), Ihn seine Freundin verlassen hat. 

Und wenn er einem deutschsprachler sagt "Meine Freundin hat mich verlassen, als ich beim Bund war" wird dieser es verstehen. DARUM geht es hier! 
Er kann von mir aus als Tscheche auch seine Dienstzeit auf den Filipinen als Teil der US Army gemacht haben, das ist egal.

LG
ErOtto


----------



## beclija

Ich wiederhole meine Frage:

Um es überspitzt auszudrücken: Wenn jemand fragte: "What do you say in German for 'capital city'?" - würdest Du antworten "Berlin"??

Außerdem: die meisten Deutschsprachler würden auch verstehen wenn er sagt "Als ich bei der Army war,..." - ist das deshalb richtig?


----------



## cyanista

ErOtto said:


> Und wenn er einem deutschsprachler sagt "Meine Freundin hat mich verlassen, als ich beim Bund war" wird dieser es verstehen. DARUM geht es hier!
> Er kann von mir aus als Tscheche auch seine Dienstzeit auf den Filipinen als Teil der US Army gemacht haben, das ist egal.
> 
> LG
> ErOtto



Ich glaube nicht, dass es egal ist. Das klingt schon, als habe er in Deutschland Wehrdienst geleistet. "Bund" ist eine landesspezifische Bezeichnung, wie beclija schon bereits gesagt hat, und es kann ein Missverständnis entstehen, wenn sie in Verbindung mit einem anderen Land gebracht wird. Mein Vater hat seinen Militärdienst bei der damaligen Sowietischen Armee abgeleistet. Wenn ich sagen würde "Als mein Vater beim Bund war..." wäre es doch lächerlich, oder nicht??? Wenn man sagt, "Ich war Y Jahre bei den Marines", dann denkt man an die "US Marines"; wenn man sagt, "Ich habe neulich die Queen im Fernsehen gesehen", dann ist auch nicht die dänische Königin oder die Königin von Saba gemeint...


----------



## gaer

The original post:


> "_Als ich beim Militär war_, hat mich meine Freundin verlassen."
> 
> Ist es besser zu sagen "als ich beim Militär diente" oder ist es egal?
> 
> Gibt es eine "umgangssprachlichere" Art von dieser Phrase?


My interpretation:

1) Is this correct: "_Als ich beim Militär war_, hat mich meine Freundin verlassen."
2) Is this better: _*Ist es besser zu sagen*_ "als ich beim Militär _diente_" oder ist es egal?

So far the questions seemed to be about the use of "war" vs. "diente".

3) Does anyone know for sure what this means: _*Gibt es eine "umgangssprachlichere" Art von dieser Phrase?*_

Which phrase? What is Duden looking for? Where is he? Surely if his questions have not been answered, he can clarify, right?

One possible question might be how the word "Militär" is expressed with other words, regionally.

Another might be the use of "war" vs. "diente" vs. some other verb. We don't know.

I assumed we are talking about "serving in the military". My assumption, right or wrong, is that this is not about one "branch" of the military (such as the army) but all branches. 

Another question that was raised was whether or not "alternate service" is part of "serving in the military".

I'm not sure if there is a consensus about this.

Gaer


----------



## gaer

cyanista said:


> "Bund" ist eine landesspezifische Bezeichnung, wie beclija schon bereits gesagt hat, und es kann ein Missverständnis entstehen, wenn sie in Verbindung mit einem anderen Land gebracht wird.


This is why I said that it would be helpful if duden clarified his first post. It seems to me that "beim Militär" is at least one "safe phrase" to use for any country. I think you could use it in Russia. Could you? And it should work for the US.


			
				duden said:
			
		

> Gibt es eine "umgangssprachlichere" Art von dieser Phrase?


My immediate reaction is to ask, "For what region? What country?" 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Ich empfinde "Ich war beim Militär" schon als ausreichend umgangssprachlich und als wirklich passend, wenn man ausländischen Militärdienst beschreiben will. Gehoben würde man in Deutschland eher von Bundeswehr sprechen oder die Einheit genauer bezeichnen. "Bund" kann man natürlich nur als Abkürzung für die deutsche Bundeswehr verwenden. 

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Ich empfinde "Ich war beim Militär" schon als ausreichend umgangssprachlich und als wirklich passend, wenn man ausländischen Militärdienst beschreiben will.


I found out tonight that Who's "*" works really well for checking usage:

"Ich * beim Militär

ich war beim Militär
ich war nicht beim Militär
ich dachte immer, beim Militär gäbe es noch sowas wie "Ehre", weit gefehlt! 
dass ich eine gewisse Zeit beim Militär dienen würde

More than 2,000 hits, but much more interesting to scan because so many different phrases come up.


> Gehoben würde man in Deutschland eher von Bundeswehr sprechen oder die Einheit genauer bezeichnen. "Bund" kann man natürlich nur als Abkürzung für die deutsche Bundeswehr verwenden.


But Kajjo, aren't these two words (or forms) used quite differently in Germany? "Beim Bund" is extremely common, but "beim Bundeswehr" is very rare, while phrases such as "zum Bundeswehr" are common.

Regardless, I really like this way of approaching the discussion. Here we are talking about what is used in Germany, and I think that's a very good start!

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> But Kajjo, aren't these two words (or forms) used quite differently in Germany? "Beim Bund" is extremely common, but "beim Bundeswehr" is very rare, while phrases such as "zum Bundeswehr" are common.


Es heißt "bei der Bundeswehr" und "zur Bundeswehr" (die Bundeswehr). Folgende Formen sind gleichwertig und unterscheiden sich nur durch die Ebene (umgangssprachlich / standardsprachlich).

_Ich war von 1988 bis 1990 bei der Bundeswehr.
Ich war zwei Jahre beim Bund.
_
Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Es heißt "bei der Bundeswehr" und "zur Bundeswehr" (die Bundeswehr). Folgende Formen sind gleichwertig und unterscheiden sich nur durch die Ebene (umgangssprachlich / standardsprachlich).
> 
> _Ich war von 1988 bis 1990 bei der Bundeswehr._
> _Ich war zwei Jahre beim Bund._
> 
> Kajjo


Ah, Kajjo, I see! How stupid of me! I never even thought about the change in gender. 

Beim Bund/bei der Bundeswehr

Perhaps the first is a bit more common because it is shorter, but there is no big difference in usage, is there?

Time me for me to go to bed. I'm getting stupid.  

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt noch eine umgangssprachliche Form:



> Meine Freundin hat mich verlassen, als ich gedient habe.


 
Obwohl der Satz nicht völlig eindeutig ist (dienen gab es auch bei Königen und Herrschaften), wurde "dienen" als Synonym für den Armeedienst verstanden. Wie weit die Form heute noch verbreitet ist, weiß ich nicht.

"Hast du gedient?" bedeutete in der DDR umgangssprachlich "Warst du bei der Armee?".

Der Vorteil, sofern es überregional verwendbar ist: Die Art der Armee spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, diese Art der Verwendung von "gedient haben" ist überregional verbreitet und korrekt. Auf mich wirkt sie etwas altmodisch und erinnert mich eher an frühere Generationen -- das wiederum kann regional sein.

Kajjo


----------

